# Free registration for Adobe’s all-digital Adobe Max 2020 is now live



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2020)

> The all-digital Adobe MAX 2020 event has now opened free registration for everyone.
> The event will feature more than 250 speakers and takes place on October 19, 2020 – October 21, 2020.
> *Head over to the Adobe MAX web site* to learn more and register for free.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Richard Anthony (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't think the link is working


----------



## Stuart (Aug 18, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Don't think the link is working


Its OK now.


----------

